# Turkey Hunting



## bcritch (Mar 31, 2008)

I just received my Turkey Permit for NJ today. Anyone else Turkey Hunting this Spring? Our season opens on Monday April 14th


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 31, 2008)

The season for some of the state (the part I hunt) opened March 15th and the rest of the state opens up tomorrow. I have been wanting to go but I haven't had the time to. I'm going to try to get out this weekend if possible. Good luck!


----------



## bcritch (Mar 31, 2008)

Hope you get out there and good luck if you do.


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2008)

I am, Season here starts April 28!


----------



## bcritch (Apr 15, 2008)

I was out this morning. 6 Toms came into my decoys with two hens. I called them all the way in to about 45 yards. I couldn't get a clear shot through the trees. I couldn't get them in any closer. They left and then I moved about 100yards away toward the way they went and setup again. I called for 45 minutes and they answered again but stayed out 100 yards. They were not even coming toward me. They were stting tight. I'm going back out tomorrow to give it another shot. I'm trying to talk my buddy into going so he can call and I can shoot.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 15, 2008)

I love spring gobbler season, our season starts the last saturday in april. Hopefully I will make some time for hunting rather than fishing. Its tough to get me away from fishing when the weather starts shaping up though.
Sounds like the birds need a little more time till they come in. I usually don't find any willing turkeys till the 2nd or 3rd week. The last bird I got was on the last day of the season. Once it saw my decoy it practially ran in. It came in completely silently though. Be sure not to call too often, I usually wait for the gobblers to start making some noise till I do, unless I am trying to locate them of course. 

Good Luck Turkey are very smart for a birdbrain :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 15, 2008)

I know I posted it before, but I will post it again, because I can.

Here's my biggest bird. I got it 5-6 years ago. 











Hey look I still wear the same hat.... :shock:


----------



## bcritch (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice Bird man. Thanks for the advice on the later part of the season. NJ screws you as you can only buy Mon - Fri permits. $27 for each permit. You can also buy a Saturday Permit which I tried but I did not win the Saturday Lottery this year. I think I'll look into purchasing another permit for a few weeks from now.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah all of those lottery licenses are for the birds :roll: As much as people complain, PA has great licenses and for the price they are hard to beat. I can actually shoot a turkey in the fall season and the spring season with a general firearms licesnse. The only tags we have to buy is Doe tags. You also have to buy an archery license and muzzleloader license if you with to hunt with either. The only lottery licenses that we have are for elk and bobcat, I believe.


----------

